# Pineywoods beekeepers meeting Tonight in Lufkin



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Page 1
Pineywoods Beekeepers Association
Next Meeting Thursday, August 14, 7:00 pm
Angelina Co. Chamber of Commerce
1615 South Chestnut, Lufkin

Volume 14 Issue 8 August 2014
August Program A lot of beekeepers have a lot of questions this time of year â unusual weather seasons, issues of honey harvesting, weak colonies, and summer feedingâ¦ This is another opportunity to have your issues discussed by our more experienced beekeeper members as weâll hold another Roundtable Discussion this month. Bring your apiary observations and comments and receive advice on this seasonâs bee yard chores, and look beyond to fall inspection preparation.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Lots of information last night. I must say that for someone who is entertaining the idea of getting Bees it was quite sobering. I found out real quick you just don't go buy a hive and set it out in the pasture. 

What I got the most out of it was:

Read
Ask questions
Read
Read........................


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Actually, you CAN do exactly that, get a hive, bes, and put it out in a pasture. HOWEVER, you also must have a mentor which means at the very least, a very experienced bee keeper to lead you and show you the ropes. Or you will likely just kill bees.

So in essence i am in agreement with Rambotex. Bees are way cool, and important.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I am close to Tyler if you are unable to find a mentor near Lufkin. 

Something else you will find out is that if you ask 5 beekeepers the same question you will likely get at least 6 different answers 

I am an organic beekeeper that likes to observe and experiment with my bees to see if I can find ways of working more in step with their natural tendencies. This often puts me in direct opposition to most beekeepers. My way works well for me. They are happy with how they are doing it. 

Don't just read a book and follow those directions for the rest of your life like so many do. A big wide world will open up if you learn from the bees.

I have hives for sale if you cannot find any nearer to you.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Thank you TexMex. There is one of the Board members who lives only 3 miles from me that has offered to help me. he also said I could come and watch when they were working the hives. 

Thanks again


----------

